# Result 20th Annual Greater KC Cellarmasters Wine Classic



## salcoco (Jan 28, 2019)

The results of the Greater KC Cellarmasters Wine Classic are added as an attachment. We are proud to have received 204 entries.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 28, 2019)

Congrats, Sal. It looks like you cleaned up!!


----------



## BernardSmith (Jan 28, 2019)

Well done. Really, well done.


----------



## salcoco (Jan 31, 2019)

the complete results to the wine competition may be viewed at our website www.cellarmasters.org


----------

